# ML420CDi - anyone driven one?



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Seems quite a beast....and Merc appear to want to offer cheap finance and a big chunk towards your deposit...hmmm....


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

How will you get into it though? :wink:

Time for a change now that you've had your CLK for nearly a year?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

slg said:


> How will you get into it though? :wink:
> 
> Time for a change now that you've had your CLK for nearly a year?


I'll carry a man-servant around with me to give me a leg up...

Yes, I have had the CLK for almost a year but the car is coming up for four years old....I managed to buy it last year in a "panic sale" so it will have cost me relatively little in depreciation etc. So, I am at a tipping point...sell it or keep it...

So...for around Â£3k down and an extra Â£100 a month, I can get a 3 month old ML420CDi with a good spec...tempting...


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

It's not the black one with the AMG kit in Glasgow is it?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Not driven one but I love the look of them, 420CDi must be an awesome engine. Great interior too, weird gearshift though. Mate has a 280CDi, loves it.

AMG running costs not for the faint-hearted as the years go by. Get it, it's only money [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

slg said:


> It's not the black one with the AMG kit in Glasgow is it?


No - they want silly money for that one... :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Wondermikie said:


> Not driven one but I love the look of them, 4*20CDi must be an awesome engine.* Great interior too, weird gearshift though. Mate has a 280CDi, loves it.
> 
> AMG running costs not for the faint-hearted as the years go by. Get it, it's only money [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


4 litre, v8, 306hp, 700 nm torque, 0-60 in 6.8 secs and top speed of 146 
Combined fuel consumption - 25.5


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> AMG running costs not for the faint-hearted as the years go by. Get it, it's only money [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Well, that is one major thing that I am considering...this one has been good and hasn't cost an arm and a leg yet....Ok, so the ML is not as quick, but I bet it will feel quick given the size of the beast. Not only that, but c. 20% improvement in fuel consumption...will go someway to paying the extra Â£100 a month....


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice engine specs, it sounds like it'll be a right beast. 6.8 0-60 in such a big car is great, and plenty fast enough given the amount of dorks on the roads these days - the performance in the normal 10-80mph driving range will be plenty.

With that much torque and the auto 'box it'll be a great drive. I have mine in C for 95% of the time, stuck in traffic, so smooth.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> With that much torque and the auto 'box it'll be a great drive. I have mine in C for 95% of the time, stuck in traffic, so smooth.


I've heard mixed reports about the 7 speed box and issues with it hunting in traffic....your thoughts?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Nope, no hunting at all, although I've seen the same reported in mags and the like. You can control it pretty well by using the throttle (I don't have the paddles on mine or a manual mode).

In C it starts in 2nd and works it way up to 4th or 5th through town 20-40mph, then through 5-6-7 depending on your speed. Unlike most autos it doesn't change in top at every opportunity. Going uphill, slowing down at lights, etc. it changes down as you slow down so you're always in a decent gear, not farting around at 20mph in 6th or something.

In S it starts in 1st, the changes are quicker and harsher, it holds gears longer and kicks down earlier (all as you would expect TBH, and probably very similar to yours). Maybe the reviewers, with limited testing time, are confusing "hunting" with "always being in the right gear". It would have to be a very special car to make me go back to a manual now, or move to a different marque.

I wouldn't drive it without expecting to be smitten [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> It would have to be a very special car to make me go back to a manual now, or move to a different marque.
> 
> I wouldn't drive it without expecting to be smitten [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Know exactly what you mean...since 2000 I've had 3 CLKs, 2 S320CDis, and a E320 Estate...all but one of them auto. I strayed with a VW Golf and a BMW ZMCoupe but keep coming back to Merc.

The only fly in the ointment is an 05 CLS55 AMG at the same price as an 07 ML420CDI...but this time next year I'd be worrying that the CLS was out of warranty and that the miles were mounting up....


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

How are Mercedes for extending the AMG warranties, I know BMW has gone crazy with extending the ///M warranty now, so expensive plus the excess too?

CLS looks awesome too, TBH I think I'd still plump for the ML. Be interesting to see how well it handles though.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> How are Mercedes for extending the AMG warranties, I know BMW has gone crazy with extending the ///M warranty now, so expensive plus the excess too?
> 
> CLS looks awesome too, TBH I think I'd still plump for the ML. Be interesting to see how well it handles though.


I've not enquired about the warranty and don't think I will. I'm going to have to head to a dealer with one over the weekend to test drive a ML420CDI...at the moment, that looks like Glasgow or Aberdeen...


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm working around the corner from Leeds Mercedes at the minute they have an AMG kitted 420 there (Iridium silver) so if you want a few better pics of one I'll nip over tomorrow and get a few.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> I'm working around the corner from Leeds Mercedes at the minute they have an AMG kitted 420 there (Iridium silver) so if you want a few better pics of one I'll nip over tomorrow and get a few.


I looked at that on the website earlier tonight and didn't think it looked all that great. It may be that the photos are rubbish, so if you don't mind... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

OK I'll get them at some point tomorrow cheers.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Wrt hunting, I spent a day recently with an E320 CDI. It had the latest box and driving around town in 'C' it may well have been hunting for all I know - I couldn't tell when it was changing gear! Best auto I have experienced.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Wrt hunting, I spent a day recently with an E320 CDI. It had the latest box and driving around town in 'C' it may well have been hunting for all I know - I couldn't tell when it was changing gear! Best auto I have experienced.


Useful feedback Carlos, thanks.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

OK, had a decent look at it today, unfortunately it was sandwiched between the fence and 2 cars so no side profile pics. It looks great though, the pics don't really do it justice, especially the front view.
The CLS looks very understated, which might suit you. The ML is definitely not, it has a big presence, although I don't think it suffers from the same image problems as a RRS.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks for that - I went into MB Edinburgh today. They have a ML420CDI showroom so I got in and had a good poke around. Now it is alledged that I may be vertically challenged (usually by long thin streaks of piss) and I have to say that it did seem huge. I had to double check that it wasn't the GL I was looking at.....then I saw the GL....   

They also had a CLS55 AMG in stock as well, but I couldn't find a salesman wanting to sell....you'd think that a customer that you know to have bought six cars from you in the last seven years, that comes in two days in a row is possibly a good buying signal eh?

I do have to say though, the photos of the ML that you took with the AMG body kit do look so much better than those on their offical website. Thanks for taking the time and effort to get them. I have spoken to my finance people (no, not the wife) and they are crunching some figures for me overnight and will give me a call back tomorrow. Depending on what they come back with....I may be off shopping tomorrow and the weekend... :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

At the sort of money we're talking about for a nearly new one of these, I've been sanity checking (aye right) my thinking....I had a bit of a surprise with the performance figures of the new X5 3.0d - 0.2s slower than the ML420CDI but 34.4 mpg rather than 25.5mpg for the Merc. The only consolation is that is is still a BMW....


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Have you looked at contract hire/lease over a 12/24 month period instead of purchasing?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

BreTT said:


> At the sort of money we're talking about for a nearly new one of these, I've been sanity checking (aye right) my thinking....I had a bit of a surprise with the performance figures of the new X5 3.0d - 0.2s slower than the ML420CDI but 34.4 mpg rather than 25.5mpg for the Merc. The only consolation is that is is still a BMW....


BMW residuals  although the X5 usually better than most. We'll see this time, oversupply by BMW with demo & management cars is killing the residuals.

The new X5 looks great too, a really nice refresh, with the 3.0d though there is also a 3.0sd version too, using the 335/535d motor.

ML, X5 or CLS - all fantastic cars.


----------



## Titus_V6 (Jan 19, 2006)

Have been watching this thread with interest.

Unfortunately I was the owner of the original ML. It was a POS.

I agree the new model is much better, but are they not built in the same factory ?

Sit in an SLK and it feel like it was hewn from a piece solid piece of metal.

Sit in a new ML.. well... it still feels a bit shite.

CLS...CLK..SLK ... beautiful.... ML... great engine but still feels lacking in terms of build quality...

Just $0.02


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Titus_V6 said:


> Have been watching this thread with interest.
> 
> Unfortunately I was the owner of the original ML. It was a POS.
> 
> ...


Agreed the original was a POS. Having kicked the tyres of one in the showroom today, I've got to say it appeared to be a heck of a lot better than the original (not hard I know).


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

slg said:


> Have you looked at contract hire/lease over a 12/24 month period instead of purchasing?


Yet another path I am treading :roll:

What started me down this track was the Â£7k down (matched by the retailer) and Â£499 a month lure that MB Finance have put in place for Oct - Dec sales of the ML420CDI...


----------



## Titus_V6 (Jan 19, 2006)

You could probably invest that Â£499 a month better than in a ML built in South America,

Walk away.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Titus_V6 said:


> Have been watching this thread with interest.
> 
> Unfortunately I was the owner of the original ML. It was a POS.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Yep, a quick google shows it's still built in the US, as is the X5 and the Z4. The build quality on the Z4 was/is slightly lacking, unlike BMWs built in Germany. Could be a negative point.

What else is on the shortlist BreTT? I saw a new Jag XK on Monday with massive wheels 20+ inches - what a stunner.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> What else is on the shortlist BreTT? I saw a new Jag XK on Monday with massive wheels 20+ inches - what a stunner.


You taking the piss??? (shortlist :wink: )

Dunno. Missus keeps telling me that we don't need another family car - that is why we bought the cabriolet. Do need four seats though.

I'd love a Maserati but...I regularly head to the airport first thing in the morning. The car lives outside in, well, a field. I absolutely have to guarantee that it will start every morning and yet I'm told the Maser doesn't like cold weather. Hmmm.

Porsche - well has never really floated my boat.

Jaguar - well, I am not quite ready for the pipe and slippers (although many have suggested the Merc falls into that space)

BMW - well, it's a BMW. Owned a Z3M Coupe for a while and found out just what it is like to be a BMW owner (as far as other drivers are concerned).

Audi - my experience with Audi dealers when I had my TT was enough to put me off.

Maybe I should just keep the CLK and run it into the ground. Too many decisions...


----------



## Titus_V6 (Jan 19, 2006)

Have you ever wondered why they dont offer the great finance deals on the other Benz ?

Unfortunaetly thats how i became the owner of an ML...

I wouldnt run your CLK into the ground, just dont invest your liquid cash into the ML.

Just $0.02


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Titus_V6 said:


> Have you ever wondered why they dont offer the great finance deals on the other Benz ?
> 
> Unfortunaetly thats how i became the owner of an ML...
> 
> ...


Actually, they are offering deals right across the range but that is symptomatic of the times we find ourselves in. The majority of their finance across the range is being offered at between 5.8% and 6.2% APR which is miles away from where Merc used to be with their finance packages.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

BreTT said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > With that much torque and the auto 'box it'll be a great drive. I have mine in C for 95% of the time, stuck in traffic, so smooth.
> ...


The S320 CDi I drove had the 7 speed auto in it, absolutely fantastic IMO, smooth shifts and always seemed to be in the right gear


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

So I went up to Perth this afternoon for a back to back test drive of the ML320CDI and ML420CDI. First impressions:

Well I was lucky in that between the two models they showcased pretty much all of the options that I would be interested in. The ML320CDI was a Sport model and the ML420CDI had the optional AMG bodykit and 20" alloy upgrade.

So I took the ML320CDI out first. The 7-speed box is extremely well suited to the 3.0 diesel engine. The performance of this heavy vehicle is perfectly acceptable and incredibly smooth with this auto box. The seats are very comfortable and supportive and it was really easy to get into a suitable driving position. The new shape ML drives incredibly car like, and although it is a little wider than I am used to, it was very easy to place accurately on the road (after all, I didn't hit any of the tractors coming in the opposite direction). All in all a very nice package, but there is no real sense of drama driving this vehicle.

Next came the ML420CDI. The salesman warned me not to expect too much as it is not massively different to the ML320CDI. WRONG! What a difference! The larger engine is not best suited to the 7 speed box from what I could tell - it was certainly a lot less smooth than the the smaller engined variant, but it was still smooth enough. What a wonderful engine this is! Quicker than the average hot hatch, and if they get in the way of you at the Forth Road Bridge, you can simply drive over them! If I buy one of these, it has to be with the V8 engine. Pick up is effortless and the car feels very quick (ok, not as quick as my AMG but it is a different kettle of fish).

On both vehicles, engine noise is very muted (a bit disappointing given I love a V8 ) and both are extremely comfortable. The AMG bodykit is superb when viewed "in person" but the massive tyres do tend to make the vehicle tramline quite noticably. At Â£200 a corner they are not cheap either.

Do I want one? You guess!!!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Bought yet?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Sounds great 8)

Would you go for the AMG kit or leave it?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

John C said:


> Bought yet?


Are you kidding!!?

He's only just started looking.  :wink:

Brett, have you had a look at the new X5? I really like it. And, I bet it drives better than an ML. Not sure how it compares on price/finance though?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > Bought yet?
> ...


Nope not kidding, talking to him on MSN last night and the cash was burning a hole in his pocket, he was even at the convincing the better half stage!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Need to do a little due dilligence. I went to the BMW dealer in Perth but they were swapping over their demonstrators and asked me to come back on Monday to try their new one. Eh? Apparently their existing one went to get valeted and prepared for sale on Thursday. Now that is just dumb IMHO - no demonstrator from Friday to Monday???

Anyway, once I've driven that and the Q7, I'll probably end up buying a CLS or something! :roll: Yes money is burning a hole....but I have been a good boy - I've had the current car for almost a full year!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

BreTT said:


> I'll probably end up buying a CLS or something! :roll: Yes money is burning a hole....but I have been a good boy - I've had the current car for almost a full year!


CLS 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) mmmmmmm, yummy, see (and hear :wink: ) one every day, lovely looking car, bit Stingrayish


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Well, well, well...the ML that Wondermikie photographed for me in Leeds was Â£47,845 on Friday night...it is now Â£44,949...hmmmm....a call around the 22nd of the month should be interesting...assuming they haven't sold it by then. If they have, a further four on my shopping list have also had Â£2k knocked off since Friday...


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Sounds like Mercedes are really struggling to sell these ML's?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Sounds like Mercedes are really struggling to sell these ML's?


I suspect it is the incentive they are offering for new registrations that is hitting used prices. If you take MB finance the retailer pays almost Â£7k towards your deposit...that makes some used prices look expensive.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Interesting that they have droppped the price, although they'll have a fair margin in it - all the VAT plus the high-profit AMG kit, etc so they'll have a fair bit to play with.

Got a few things done to mine under warranty today - in the parts dept. they had some pretty average looking 19" Brabus rims/tyres for the ML. Â£3700 reduced to Â£2,999 - lucky I don't have an ML or I could have been seriously tempted - NOT :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> Interesting that they have droppped the price, although they'll have a fair margin in it - all the VAT plus the high-profit AMG kit, etc so they'll have a fair bit to play with.
> 
> Got a few things done to mine under warranty today - in the parts dept. they had some pretty average looking 19" Brabus rims/tyres for the ML. Â£3700 reduced to Â£2,999 - lucky I don't have an ML or I could have been seriously tempted - NOT :roll:


I did an analysis of the ML's that I am interested in. I worked out the cost of the options plus the list price and discovered that they were all being offered at between 18.5% and 22% off the list price. So they are giving very little over and above the VAT in terms of discount. Meanwhile, MB Finance are offering almost 14% off the new price if you take their finance at 5.9% APR between Oct and Dec.

That is a heck of lot of cash for those Brabus wheels. Are they new?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

The CAP recommended balloon for my new car (which itself is 2 and a half years old and has already suffered big depreciation) is only 35% of the discounted price I paid.

As my finance broker put it: quite simply the arse has fallen out of the large premium market, and particularly the big engined variants (petrol and diesel). My opinion is that it won't last, prices will stabilise (unless the economy worsens).


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Carlos said:


> The CAP recommended balloon for my new car (which itself is 2 and a half years old and has already suffered big depreciation) is only 35% of the discounted price I paid.


After how many years is that?

BreTT - Brabus wheels were new, split rims. Not that nice either.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

3 years for me, so 5.5 years total. This represents 21% of original list price inc options.

Harsh!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Carlos said:


> 3 years for me, so 5.5 years total. This represents 21% of original list price inc options.
> 
> Harsh!


Wow! Harsh indeed.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

BreTT said:


> Well, well, well...the ML that Wondermikie photographed for me in Leeds was Â£47,845 on Friday night...it is now Â£44,949...hmmmm....a call around the 22nd of the month should be interesting...assuming they haven't sold it by then. If they have, a further four on my shopping list have also had Â£2k knocked off since Friday...


BreTT - any news for us?? Saw a nice 420 with AMG kit again today in the shopping centre, looked awesome. That finance deal looks pretty decent TBH, I almost fancy one myself.

Edit - Mercedes Leeds have sold theirs it would seem, so it was possibly the same one.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> BreTT - any news for us?? Saw a nice 420 with AMG kit again today in the shopping centre, looked awesome. That finance deal looks pretty decent TBH, I almost fancy one myself.
> 
> Edit - Mercedes Leeds have sold theirs it would seem, so it was possibly the same one.


Negotiated a better than expected trade-in at MB Edinburgh (Â£5k better than MB Perth!) but so far, failed in negotiations with the holder of the purse strings. Current position is that I am expecting to be in the CLK for another year and will review then. MB Finance offer is on until the end of December but I have little hope of buying one this year... :?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Ah well, you'll just have to console yourself with the V8 roar until next year.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT - any news for us?? Saw a nice 420 with AMG kit again today in the shopping centre, looked awesome. That finance deal looks pretty decent TBH, I almost fancy one myself.
> ...


I thought you were in full time employment and not a 'kept' man, Brett? :wink:

I just can't see you in the same car for another year.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Lord Fiona has spoken <sigh>

Perhaps it's not the car you should be looking to trade in? :twisted:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

John C said:


> Lord Fiona has spoken <sigh>
> 
> Perhaps it's not the car you should be looking to trade in? :twisted:


That will be Lady Fiona......anyway, it's not completely dead yet but I am not that hopeful at the moment...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> I thought you were in full time employment and not a 'kept' man, Brett? :wink:
> 
> I just can't see you in the same car for another year.


You've met Fiona - you should have realised who is actually in charge! I can't see me in the same car for another year, but on the other hand I could think of a lot worse places to be. That V8 roar still gives me a buzz everytime!


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Any news?

Having to think about something more practical...Just wondered if anyone had one or now taken delivery?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

No you'll be the first in "Other Marques" to get one. I'm still very tempted myself, they look fantastic. You seen a 420 with AMG kit in the flesh yet?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

To be honest just started looking as I became a Dad for the first time two weeks ago and the TVR hasn't been out since and the A3 is already proving a bit too small.

Landrover lent me a RRS and a Discovery for the day about two years ago and the Discovery for me is the most practical car. It also still wins all the awards. I have never been interested in mercs.However the interior build quality of Landrover is not great... so the Merc is looking interesting especially with the deals that are on at the moment.

I have thought about an RS4 avant but the space isn't great either. Speed isn't too much of a worry anymore as I don't do too many miles and you can't drive that quickly without getting 3 points...

The 4X4 stigma also makes me think twice...

Can't make my mind up...

Don't want to sell the TVR but it is too expensive to run to sit in the garage...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> Don't want to sell the TVR but it is too expensive to run to sit in the garage...


I know what you mean. That's why I sold mine in the end due to my 3k miles a year. Be prepared to take a hit though due to it being winter and the current TVR market!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Performance of the 420CDi will be far better than a Discovery too, no? I quite like them but I'd rather have the Benz.

The TVR is great, but if it just sits in the garage for 99% of the time, you'd be better off with something you can enjoy every day, even if it isn't as much fun.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> Performance of the 420CDi will be far better than a Discovery too, no? I quite like them but I'd rather have the Benz.


You could say that - the 0-60mgh time will shame many a hot hatch at 6.5s! Add a Brabus chip upgrade and that gets down to sub 6s which is madness! A fun kind of madness but...


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't want to sell the TVR but it is too expensive to run to sit in the garage...
> ...


Just debating waiting until March and try and sell then...need to do some serious maths as it has a warranty (not a TVR one) until the end of April and will need a service. As you know that adds up...so to do the service and renew the warranty as well as any extra loss maybe it won't make any difference when I sell...

Still don't won't to sell though...


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> The TVR is great, but if it just sits in the garage for 99% of the time, you'd be better off with something you can enjoy every day, even if it isn't as much fun.


Exactly my thoughts... heart, head :?: :?:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

BreTT said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Performance of the 420CDi will be far better than a Discovery too, no? I quite like them but I'd rather have the Benz.
> ...


Goddammit don't quote the performance figures, I'll want one.



cuTTsy said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > The TVR is great, but if it just sits in the garage for 99% of the time, you'd be better off with something you can enjoy every day, even if it isn't as much fun.
> ...


You know it makes sense, at least go and view/drive one and see what you think 8)


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Had a look today...

The boot isn't that big in fact the whole interior seemed a little small in comparison to the outside of the car.

I also had the same experience I have had with Audi dealers, they seem to hide when you walk in the door... why do they do this they could have easily talked me into a test drive and onwards... I was seriously interested but feel a little cold now.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> I also had the same experience I have had with Audi dealers, they seem to hide when you walk in the door... why do they do this they could have easily talked me into a test drive and onwards... I was seriously interested but feel a little cold now.


This is easy to rectify, just find another dealer who will make an effort.


----------

